

Donate your skills to enhance human rights - secfirstmd

Looking to do something different, meaningful and help build a product from the ground up which will save lives of some of the most vulnerable people in the world every day? Perhaps your looking for an interesting side-project or just a break from the commercial treadmill?<p>An early stage human rights start-up (the founder has just spent five years at another human rights startup which he helped setup and is now a market leader) in East London (still in the fun garage shed stage!), is looking for a mobile app developer or CTO. (Also people with associated skills such as LAMP, UI&#x2F;UX, HTML5, etc would be great)<p>The start-up focuses on addressing a significant gap in the security of human rights organisations, journalists and activists - through the use of a web and mobile application. It builds on years of cutting-edge security operations in this field.<p>With the product features and business plan nearly complete we are looking for the right person to bring us to the next technical stage. Ideally you will be in London but remote working is also a possibility.<p>Interested? Drop a mail to secfirstmd@gmail.com
======
LeslieOA
Not so much a mobile app developer, but more a mobile web app developer.
Emailing...

~~~
secfirstmd
Thanks, I got your mail! I will drop you a reply tomorrow.

